# M3 Black Gold Majestic



## MHKogan (Jul 27, 2008)

I made this one for myself after I saw one just like it for sale in a local jewelry store.  It turns out that I have a couple of customers who are wholesaling these full size M3 Majestic fountain pens to jewelers for around $300 each and the jewelers are retailing them for just under $1000.  The jewelry stores are also offering to replace the Swarovski crystal with a diamond or other stone bringing the price up substantially.

My concern is that one of the IAP forum members mentioned that there had been a problem with the plating on the majestic kits.  Have any of you experienced this?

Any IAP members that have had poor response from jewelry stores in the past should try them again with pens made out of M3 metal blanks.  As beautiful as many of the wood pens are, jewelry stores have an easier time selling unique metal objects.







I look forward to all of your feedback.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Ligget (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome, just a little too busy for my tastes with that blank and kit combination, but I can really appreciate the work involved!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with ligget, but it is still a beautiful pen.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2008)

me three, but I'm not the one buying, like Steve says it's still a nice pen


----------



## simomatra (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good Mike


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pen Mike .
I have done a few Majestics in both the 22k and the black Ti and have no problems with any of them (a friend is one of my best customers for these pens and I WOULD have heard about any problems) and I use a 22k Majestic Jr for my everyday pen and it is holding up to abuse that I give it daily


----------



## MHKogan (Jul 29, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Nice pen Mike .
> I have done a few Majestics in both the 22k and the black Ti and have no problems with any of them (a friend is one of my best customers for these pens and I WOULD have heard about any problems) and I use a 22k Majestic Jr for my everyday pen and it is holding up to abuse that I give it daily



I have been using mine everyday as well with no problems.  I think that it is a fine kit that makes a beautiful "High End" writing instrument.

Thank you for all of your feedback,
Mike


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nicely done Mike!!  Black Gold is my favorite blank that you offer:wink:


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## hughbie (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike, it looks GREAT!
i won one of these M3 blanks at the southwest missouri penturners picnic.
i have just recently picked a kit to go with my precious blank. (btw, i got a black gold also)
i picked a blk Ti baron rollerball for the kit to go with it.
i just started turning it last night.......
MY GAWD, that stuff is a bear to turn!  i don't know if i'm doing something wrong or what.....but so far, i've not even gotten the blanks round yet and i've had to resharpen my tool 3 times.
that stuff is the hardest i've run across
any hints on doing this right?


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great work on the pen, it looks awesome.


----------



## dntrost (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah Very nice never heard of M3 help us newbees out and splain us


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2008)

Check them out here. http://www.metalpenblanks.com/index.htm


----------



## marcruby (Oct 25, 2008)

That's quite an eye-spectacle!!  I've never tried a majestic kit - a little too gaudy for me, but this one really attracts attention.

Marc


----------



## MHKogan (Oct 25, 2008)

First, I would knock off the corners with a belt sander (or other tool) before going to the lathe.  Then, set your lathe on its highest speed and take the blanks down a little at a time.  You can also try a rasp in the early stages instead of a chisel. Carbide tipped chisel's work the best.   Be careful not to build up to much heat.


----------

